# Corydoras aeneus fry



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Last week a group of my Corydoras aeneus laid a bunch of eggs n my newly planted 30g growout aquarium. Just this morning I noticed that the eggs have hatched and the fry are now wiggling around. From what I can see, they will be feeding off their egg yolk for a few days and once free swimming I will be feeding them crushed flake food and a variety of foods high in protein like baby brine shrimp.

Check out this video that I took a few minutes ago!

http://www.aquascapist.com/videos/corydoras_aeneus_fry.mpg


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nifty, John! Congratulations, Papa! What do you have them in? Tupperware? GladWare? 

What do you plan on doing with them as they get bigger?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Don! They are in a tubberware container for now. As soon as the water heats up in my other tank I will transfer them over-probably tomorrow. 

When they get bigger I would like to keep a group of 6 or so and then sell off the rest.

If you'd like some, let me know and I'll send some your way.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Very cool. Congrats! :hail:

I just bought 6 Corydoras metae


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanh - Thanks, Corydoras metae are also known as Bandit corydoras right? They are awesome. Eventually I would like to try and breed Panda corydoras and the Sterbai specie.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I think so. I'm not very familiar with Corydoras. But are learning them now!  The lfs here that I go to have tons of different kind. Just got them today and they are freaking cool. I might have to swing back and get some more this weekend.  The Sterbai specie are definitely cool looking.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> I think so. I'm not very familiar with Corydoras. But are learning them now!  The lfs here that I go to have tons of different kind. Just got them today and they are freaking cool. I might have to swing back and get some more this weekend.  The Sterbai specie are definitely cool looking.


Yea, I just Google the Corydoras matae and they look like Bandit corydoras. Very awesome, they remind me of Panda and Skunk Corydoras, sort of.

Does this mean you have a tank set up already!?!?! I will be excited if I am able to see it in April! :supz:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Yea, I just Google the Corydoras matae and they look like Bandit corydoras. Very awesome, they remind me of Panda and Skunk Corydoras, sort of.
> 
> Does this mean you have a tank set up already!?!?! I will be excited if I am able to see it in April! :supz:


Unfortunately those ADA tanks is still empty. House is still being remodel. Arrgggg, just hate it, damn HGTV! I will at least set up a small mini S soon, I hope. 

I threw the corys in with the Discus tank. Just for some water action in the house for now.


----------

